# Official NASCAR 2011 Thread



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell yeah the title says it all. What's ironic is it's the 10 year anniversary of his dads death (R.IP #3). This is the official Nascar Thread 2011! NASCAR.COM Line up can be seen in this link. Let's go racin' boys!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2011)

He's on the pole you say?????

Sorry, I don't know anything about NASCAR. Just saw the thread title and had to comment. Feel free to neg!!!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 13, 2011)

The racing at Daytona with the Cup cars is SO different this year! Most everyone seems pretty positive about it. I find it strange how they pair up, and don't run in a big train now. This should prove to be an improvement in the action. Probably less of a game of musical chairs at the plate tracks than in the past. 

Yup, it's gonna be a great season!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 14, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> The racing at Daytona with the Cup cars is SO different this year! Most everyone seems pretty positive about it. I find it strange how they pair up, and don't run in a big train now. This should prove to be an improvement in the action. Probably less of a game of musical chairs at the plate tracks than in the past.
> 
> Yup, it's gonna be a great season!


Hell yeah man!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, man. I shoulda known. NASCAR was letting them go free at over 200, but now they want to slow them down. Instead of just mandating a smaller restrictor plate, they're restricting the cars' cooling systems so that the new 2-car draft strategy can only go a few laps! They're gonna let 'em overheat if they run in pairs for too long.

I was diggin' NASCAR's recent "Let 'em go wild" policy, but they have total jurisdiction. They can & will make up new rules as things go along. I predict lots of water spraying out (along with the engine failures caused by overheating) in The Duels, and even more in The Daytona 500.

On the other hand, the pairs trading positions within one another might make for even more insane lane changes. Like cyclists: "You break the wind for a while while I rest, then we'll trade back." It will be "Let me be ahead for a few. My motor is spewing water!" In traffic, I imagine these pairs trading places around will cause some 5, maybe 6-wide lunacy!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 15, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Oh, man. I shoulda known. NASCAR was letting them go free at over 200, but now they want to slow them down. Instead of just mandating a smaller restrictor plate, they're restricting the cars' cooling systems so that the new 2-car draft strategy can only go a few laps! They're gonna let 'em overheat if they run in pairs for too long.
> 
> I was diggin' NASCAR's recent "Let 'em go wild" policy, but they have total jurisdiction. They can & will make up new rules as things go along. I predict lots of water spraying out (along with the engine failures caused by overheating) in The Duels, and even more in The Daytona 500.
> 
> On the other hand, the pairs trading postions within one another might make for even more insane lane changes. Like cyclists: "You break the wind for a while while I rest, then we'll trade back." It will be "Let me be ahead for a few. My motor is spewing water!" In traffic, I imagine these pairs trading places around will cause some 4, maybe 5-wide lunacy!


Just do what I do in the video games. Hold me up for too long and I WILL bump you  I remember I got a draft on the 19 and he stuck his rear bumper in the way, but since I was going so fast it clipped his rear and he spun out. I've noticed with the new cars the closing rate is freakin' ridiculous, so if some one try's that move that will = "The Big One". Which looks like this




or this



or this


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> He's on the pole you say?????


 
Not anymore.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 17, 2011)

I miss watching 'The Intimidator' (Dale SR) race.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 17, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> I miss watching 'The Intimidator' (Dale SR) race.


Me too. But on the positive side because of his death Nascar made it much much safer for the drivers. If he hadn't of died like that I don't think Nascar would of made such safety innovations. R.I.P Dale Sr. though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 20, 2011)

Trevor Bayne wins in his first Daytona 500. When Jeff Gordon said he saw something in this kid ( he just turned 20 yesterday), Jeff wasn't kidding. The kid was in the top 10 ALL race long and earned an amazing win. Congrats to him!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 20, 2011)

I should have posted that I figured Bayne would be up there if not win. But I didn't really know because nobody ever knows how a plate race will come out until the end! His car looked like it just came off the trailer! 

Wood Bros. are back, and this kid is about to shake the racing world by the tail. I'm not into his god-head mumbo-jumbo, though, and wish he would keep that to himself. But NASCAR has loads of religious people, so that's the way it is. They approve of all that "I owe this victory to a mythical idol" crap.

I don't use "gay" as a generic durogatory term or even discriminate against homosexuality, but all this talk about "the prom, dance partner, pushin' buddy (!), date for the dance, everybody's best friend" by the Fox/Speed Channel commentators is getting pretty disgusting.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

Lap-by-lap coverage of NASCAR Sprint Cup Series qualifying - NASCAR.COM Live Leaderboard Qualifying is underway!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 26, 2011)

Hell, the Nationwide race is about to start, you big silly-head!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Hell, the Nationwide race is about to start, you big silly-head!


 So watching that.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

*And with Kyle Bush wrecking the field and Danica Patrick a lap down.... I turn off the T.V 
*


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff Gordon wins! Tying the all time win record of 83 in 5th place. I'm a massive Gordon fan ( Suck it haters). Let's party it up!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 28, 2011)

I never thought I would root for Gordon, but that has changed since he stopped thanking god for everything and started getting a little rowdy, not taking so much crap anymore. That was a great finish, and I was glad to see him win.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 28, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> I never thought I would root for Gordon, but that has changed since he stopped thanking god for everything and started getting a little rowdy, not taking so much crap anymore. That was a great finish, and I was glad to see him win.


Yeah he got Bush loose, and going into turn one he "got loose" under him and ran him up the track. I think he just purposely did that, but not saying Gordon wasn't being honest in that. That happens that close you get loose. Either way he won  .


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumpin! NASCAR.COM here's the race line up for Bristol today! 1pm Eastern Time on Fox. In my opinion ( since I've been to this track), is an absolute must see. Lots of bumpin' and banging will sure be going on today.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 20, 2011)

Gosh OfHell, we're the only 2 that participate in this thread! Bristol is one nasty place that is guaranteed to smash all the cars up bad. That's great that you have been there! We had a half-mile here in Portland for a long time, but it's gone now. We still have some good bull-rings in outlying areas, and a pretty good road course that I visit several times per season.

I have always been puzzled about how everybody loves slick cars, yet only a relative few can understand & appreciate racing. Oh well, they can keep their sticks 'n' balls. I'm into wheels. 

Today's Bristol brawl will be a wild one!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2011)

I Love Nascar. Will be watching the race today.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay! We're not the only 2! Thanks for participating, Custom!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I Love Nascar. Will be watching the race today.


+1. And fucking Kyle Bush won....again!
Edit: Custom who's your favorite driver?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 21, 2011)

I honestly don't care much about drivers, i just love racing.

However Kyle busch is on some super wheaties or something. That dude is just too fast.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 21, 2011)

I root against Kyle Busch.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 21, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I honestly don't care much about drivers, i just love racing.
> 
> However Kyle busch is on some super wheaties or something. That dude is just too fast.


 Him and 5-time Jimmie.



TomPerverteau said:


> I root against Kyle Busch.


 Who doesn't root against him?


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 27, 2011)

Everybody wants to see Jimmy Johnson get knocked out. But the media and all the spectators should notice how he had the chance to take Harvick out and continue to the win today. And it ain't like Harvick was bein' real polite with Johnson right before that! I gotta give respect to Johnson for that.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuckin' Harvick! Nice to see him win for once.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 27, 2011)

Not his first win.


----------



## TomParenteau (May 7, 2011)

Getting damn tired of seeing Kyle Busch run away with everything. The Juan Pablo Montoya & Ryan Newman show should be pretty good today!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 9, 2011)

These fuel mileage contests really put a damper on the action. I like it better when everybody has all the gas they need, and simply race full blast!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 10, 2011)

Any UK channels have the rights to NASCAR? I'm guessing ESPN perhaps?





I ask because i'm forever slagging it off but i never watch it so i figure i'd give it a shot since i'm getting right into so much motorsport recently.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 10, 2011)

The Nationwide Series race was on ESPN on Friday. Check the broadcast schedule at nascar.com


----------



## GazPots (Jul 13, 2011)

Got some Kentucky Speedway highlights off of ESPN recorded so i'll watch that tonight.



Didn't realise Juan Pablo Montoya was racing in the series so i'll be keeping an eye on him me thinks. 


Good call on checking nascar for the schedules/broadcasts. Don't know why i didn't think of that.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump for bump racin soon!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 29, 2011)

"Have at it, boys!"


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 30, 2011)

Who do you predict will win the chamionship?

This doesn't mean I'm rooting for him, and almost any of the "chasers" could win it, but I think Jeff Gordon will be the guy this year.


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 6, 2011)

I mean Carl Edwards. I mean Tony Stewart! I mean Carl Edwards...


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 20, 2011)

My prediction: Tony Stewart will be involved in an early incident because he started 15th. That will ruin his chance at getting the championship. Carl Edwards will not win the race, but will stay out of trouble enough to secure the championship.


----------

